# Review of Bits Smart Strip



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

*What is the Bits Smart Strip?*

"Plug your computer (or other device) into the blue "Control" outlet and your peripherals into the white "Automatically Switched" outlets. When you turn the PC (or other device) on, the Smart Strip turns on the "Automatically Switched" outlets and when you turn the PC off, the Smart Strip completely cuts power to the"Automatically Switched" outlets."

http://catalog.bitsltd.us/catalog/SMART/power_strips/lbgs/SCG3v3.html

I picked one of these up last week to help with turning on some of my components that my Logitech remote would not turn on. I was mostly after being able to turn on and off my Behringer EP2500 amp with the receiver. I currently have three digital parametric equalizers and the EP2500 connected so that they turn on with the receiver.

*Build Quality*

The Smart Strip seems to be built good. It did not feel like it was going to fall apart when I plugged things in and out of the outlets. There is a nice long 6' heavy gauge power cord. You have the option of a 12' or 20' cord in either white or black. The only down side was the 45 degree plug on the end that forces the cord in one direction (left). So, if you are going to the right out of the wall outlet, you will loose some length.

*Functionality*

After first opening the new Smart Strip, I wanted to test it with something other than my expensive audio gear. I grabbed my wife's hair dryer and a lamp as my test subjects. I plugged the dryer into the "control" outlet and the lamp into one of the switched outlets. It worked just as advertised. The lamp would turn on and off a second or so after the dryer was turned off. The turn on and off delay is NOT adjustable.

Now for the real test. I plugged my receiver into the "control" outlet and three digital parametric equalizers and one Behringer EP2500 into the switched outlets. My initial tests show that everything works properly. The one down side to this strip is that it only has a 15 amp breaker in it. Time and high volumes will tell if this is going to be an issue or not. So far, there are no loud turn on pops/booms or noises from the speakers. There is only the slightest sound from the subs when turned off. It is barely noticeable. Most of the time I do not hear it due to other noises in the room. It is NOTHING like the sound you get when you turn off the BFD! :hush:

Another nice feature on the Smart Strip is the adjustable sensitivity. There is a dial on the side of the unit that you can adjust if your components are not turning on or off with the unit. I did not have to make any adjustments to get it to work with the eq's and amp.

*Overall*

Overall, for $36 this is a good option for those looking for something other than the Sear's/Craftsman option. I have to give it a :T. If seven outlets are not enough for you, there is a 10 outlet version also available.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Interesting gizmo, weverb, thanks for the review. Turning gear off and on is a perennial problem - a shame we often have to look outside the audio industry for solutions... :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Wayne,

I have used it a few times for different movies. I also tried some high volume stuff and it has worked just fine. No problems. :nerd:


----------

